# Low cost pen cases and sheathes



## JonathanF1968 (Oct 6, 2019)

Anyone have pen cases or sheathes you like that are under, say, $3? I've got about ten pens (mostly Jr. George like the one in my profile pic) to give as gifts, and I'd like to dress up the presentation a little, but not a lot! 

There's this $2.50 contender from Turner's Warehouse:









						Pen Case -  Leather
					

Pen Case -LeatherFlap and loop to secure cover  **Pen pictured is not included in purchase. Pen for display purposes only**




					www.turnerswarehouse.com
				




And this $2 from Exotic Blanks. It looks the same as the above, but it is labeled "leatherette," which seems more likely in both case....






						Executive Leatherette Pen Pouch - Black
					

A rich, superbly crafted, Executive Leatherette Pen Pouch. Black with black stitching and fold over flap. The pouch will securely and elegantly hold most medium to medium large sized pens. A great looking and feeling pouch!




					www.exoticblanks.com
				




There's this set, but I don't like some of the colors. I'd rather that leather be black or dark brown:






						Executive Leather Pen Pouches - 10 Pk Asst Colors
					

Genuine Leather Pen Pouch - Single Pen Size These leather pen pouches are premium quality at an economy price. These pouches are made from quality offcuts in premium leather factories. Pouches are in packs of 10 in a variety of attractive leather colors and grains. 10pk - in a nice Reuseable Box




					www.exoticblanks.com
				




And then there are these very cheap sleeves, that are practically free. So cheap that I wonder if they are more like gift-wrapping than usable cases, but it could be worth a try:






						Black Suede textured pen sleeves: 30 QTY - WoodTurningz
					

<span style=font-family: Verdana, Geneva, Tahoma, sans-serif; font-size: 14px; color:#FF0000;>This item is special order only. <BR />Ordering this item will hold up your <BR /><strong>ENTIRE ORDER</strong> until it has arrived. </span><br /><br />  Black Suede textured pen sleeves: 30 QTY




					www.woodturningz.com


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 6, 2019)

I like these, they are a bit small so they won't work for full size pens but should be okay for Jrs.









						Pen Roller Pen Pencil Leather Case Pouch Holder Storage Bag Student Supplies  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Pen Roller Pen Pencil Leather Case Pouch Holder Storage Bag Student Supplies at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




(Might be able to get them a few pennies cheaper from other sellers, more than one have the exact same product.)

If you have a laser engraver, you can burn your logo onto them too.


----------



## penicillin (Oct 6, 2019)

We use pen display tubes from Rockler. They cost 70 cents each. They come in a package, 10 for $6.99.

The tubes are transparent, but the ones in the photos have a thin gift slip inside. The slips face out so they can be read. The slips say: 'Handcrafted pen by (our names). Wood: (wood type), Source: (like "Africa" or "South America"), Refill: (either "Cross" or "Parker"), and a date.'

We usually tie a thin ribbon (2 mm?) near the top of the tube. The tubes I buy at Rockler are  large enough to hold a "Faith, Hope, Love" pen, but they will not hold the largest pens. I have never made a Cuban pen ("cigar" pen?), but I have been told that they do not fit these tubes. Penn State sells similar display tubes in multiple sizes.

https://www.rockler.com/pen-display-tubes


----------



## BruceA (Oct 7, 2019)

Plastic Pen Tubes from Woodturningz for 64 cents each - https://www.woodturningz.com/Clear_Plastic_Tubes-Square_34?sk=plastic+tube
Leather Sleeves for $1.89 on eBay from China - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Leather-Ha...590177?hash=item2ce04b44a1:g:EHsAAOSwf-BcdnYq


----------



## budnder (Oct 7, 2019)

I like these at less than $1 each:






						Executive Presentation Box | Amsterdam Printing
					

Order executive presentation pen box with your next order of company pens. Amsterdam Printing features easy online ordering and 100% satisfaction guaranteed.




					www.amsterdamprinting.com
				




I got 100 for $44, but then shipping was $20, so ended up being 64 cents each. I seem to recall it's one of those places where you most always have some sort of coupon or promo to discount the order.

They've been talked about before a few times:



			https://www.penturners.org/search/16877/?q=amsterdam+printing&o=relevance


----------



## Quality Pen (Oct 16, 2019)

Velvet pen pouches I've found to be a nice budget-conscious approach. They offer mild protection, look nice, "seal" well if you tie/cinch them, and operate very easily and quickly. 

*duncsuss, that engraving looks awesome! What kind of machine do you do that with?*


----------



## Woodchipper (Oct 16, 2019)

My wife makes drawstring pen bags from "velveteen" material she has in the scrap box. Major cost is the $6 lunch at Dairy Queen.


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 30, 2019)

I used to sell a pouch like this and they are fine for giving as a gift:





						Draw String Pouch - Black - WoodTurningz
					

These 1.5 x 6 inch Pouches can hold 1 or 2 pens and make a very nice, yet inexpensive gift presentation for pens.




					www.woodturningz.com
				



I would not put more than one pen in one.


----------



## philipff (Oct 31, 2019)

I make leather slip-sheaths for my pens that are made from scrap I buy at a local "scrap material" shop and sew them with a used sewing machine I bought.  Changed the needle to work on leather and did a bit of learning about sewing online and there they go!  I probably have a couple bucks invested in each and that does not include my time. P.


----------

